# Local mice breeders\rescues?



## Rebs (Feb 6, 2010)

I hope this is posted in the correct place LOL!

But Ive been looking to adopt some mice (as pets of course!) and Ive had no luck at all with people local to me. And not being able to drive I fear putting mice on public transport could kill it :/

I was just wondering if anyone here local to Leigh, Greater Manchester breeds mice or knows of any rescues. Just so I have somewhere in mind so once Ive bought the stuff everything will be ready!

Thanks to anyone who can help ^-^


----------

